# Best spreader under $500



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Anyone have a recommendation on the best spreader under $500? I'm tired of my Earthway not holding a 50 pound bag of a lot of ferts.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You might want to look at the Lesco spreaders they sell at Site One and also look into Spyker spreaders. The ERGO-PRO SPY80-1P 80# might be in your wheel house. You can also search the forum as there are many threads about this subject.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a Spyker fan - I have not used a Lesco but I know they are pretty popular.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I would be looking at the Lesco or Spyker commercial options with that budget.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't have any issues with my Earthway 2170. Chapin makes some nice looking options, but I haven't used them.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> You might want to look at the Lesco spreaders they sell at Site One and also look into Spyker spreaders. The ERGO-PRO SPY80-1P 80# might be in your wheel house. You can also search the forum as there are many threads about this subject.


Thank you. I'll check those out.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on the best spreader under $500? I'm tired of my Earthway not holding a 50 pound bag of a lot of ferts.


Lesco 80# stainless frame all day and then you can add a Spreader Mate Boom Sprayer.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Just made the plunge. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Just made the plunge. Thanks for the recommendations.


Dang that was quick....did you buy it already assembled?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Just made the plunge. Thanks for the recommendations.
> ...


LOL yeah, the Site One by me has 2 in stock already built. Things a beast. I just used it to put down SOP.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ohio Lawn said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Lawn said:
> ...


That's awesome I had to assemble mine...kind of a chore!


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> You might want to look at the Lesco spreaders they sell at Site One and also look into Spyker spreaders. The ERGO-PRO SPY80-1P 80# might be in your wheel house. You can also search the forum as there are many threads about this subject.


I agree with the ergo pro. Had my share of Scott's and used a lesco for awhile but control of the spray pattern on the spyker is something else.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

@Ware do you know how to calibrate the Lesco using the gauge? There are directions on it in the manual but I don't understand what they are saying.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> @Ware do you know how to calibrate the Lesco using the gauge? There are directions on it in the manual but I don't understand what they are saying.


No, sorry, The calibration tool is still hanging on mine, but I just open it up until it looks cool.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware do you know how to calibrate the Lesco using the gauge? There are directions on it in the manual but I don't understand what they are saying.
> ...


Here's the manual. You're smarter than me. I don't understand how you can close the operating lever with the calibration gauge inside the hole.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Lawn said:
> ...


Say your fert bag calls for setting #12 Setting on a Lesco. Loosen the dial and slide all the way open to like 30. Take your step guage and place the 12 step in the hole with the long back side to the back of hole. Now slide your dial closing it, while holding the guage until the hole closes onto the #12 step mark, now lock it in. That is the #12 calibrated opening size and it should be really close to the 12 on the dial indicator. Think of it as calibration feeler guage.

My dial is pretty damn close in hole opening Size compared to the step guage size but I still check every now and then.

Biggest thing is if you use the deflector for the trim pass remember you need to close your third hole. There is a separate slide underneath to close it, push to close, pull to open. Play with it without any product so you can see it close and open. If you don't close the 3rd hole, your application will be way too heavy on the trim pass. Ask me how I Fiquered that out by Basically Doing a burn pass with a fert last year. Then remember to open it back up when you pull the deflector back up when not using it. Easy to forget so burn it into muscle memory deflector use or turn off is a 2 step process!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

As the impeller spins counter clockwise ...

* Top right hole throws to the left
* Middle hole throws straight forward
* Left 3rd hole throws to the right (deflector side)

With the left 3rd hole closed no product is thrown towards the deflector side.

This video @ timestamp 1m:40s explains it very well.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I would also recommend one of these


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

rob13psu said:


> I would also recommend one of these


Oh yea 100%


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for posting the gauge instructions. Mine is still looking cool after 12 years too. I've never touched it...maybe when I retire. As for the spreader you're going to love it.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

rob13psu said:


> I would also recommend one of these


Dand that little thing is $70?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ohio Lawn said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > I would also recommend one of these
> ...


I think they used to be much cheaper. Not sure what is going on. @Mr Efficiency invented them. Haven't seen him here in a while though.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

SiteOne has them for $40 if you create an account with them...


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

It's no Lesco spreader but I pulled the trigger on the Titan (Earthway 2150 clone) spreader today! I'm excited to finally try something besides the Scotts mini &#128378;


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> I would also recommend one of these


Not at that price though. :shock:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > I would also recommend one of these
> ...


Yeah...that's a bit much. I bought one back in March for less.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > rob13psu said:
> ...


I think I paid well under $40 for mine from my local SiteOne. One caveat to these, I dislike the "thunk, thunk, thunk" noise they make when the hopper is empty. I run mine empty quite a bit when I have the sprayer installed, which is at least 66% of the time.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Just ordered a Lesco!


----------

